# Continental GP4000S Wear Report



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I keep accurate mileage I get on chains and tires and the most recent tires I have installed on my Cervelo R3 are Conti GP4000S. I just noticed that the rear tire (which was installed several weeks before the front) has 4177 miles while the one up front is at the 3511 miles mark. I am not quite to the bottom of the wear indicators (dimples) in the tread of the rear tire and it should be good for another 1000 miles or so. At that point I will replace the front tire with a new one and move it to the rear. 

Knock wood, but thus far I have experienced only two flats, one a pinch-flat from running over a short section of tree limb lying in the road (which I failed to see), the other due to a thorn. Both flats were on the front tire. Most of the roads I ride are relatively smooth with very few potholes.

That's my first pair of Conti GP4000 tires and I am quite pleased with them. I'd be interested in hearing how the experiences of others who ride on the same tires compare with mine.

The only other tire I have tried that will go 5000 miles or more on the rear is Bontrager Race Lite. If anything, they are even more puncture-proof than the Contis but ride and handling are not quite as good.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I get about 4500 out of a set. I have good luck with them and just bought another set so I should be good to go for a while.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Better mileage w/GP4000S*



stumpbumper said:


> I keep accurate mileage I get on chains and tires and the most recent tires I have installed on my Cervelo R3 are Conti GP4000S. I just noticed that the rear tire (which was installed several weeks before the front) has 4177 miles while the one up front is at the 3511 miles mark. I am not quite to the bottom of the wear indicators (dimples) in the tread of the rear tire and it should be good for another 1000 miles or so. At that point I will replace the front tire with a new one and move it to the rear.
> 
> Knock wood, but thus far I have experienced only two flats, one a pinch-flat from running over a short section of tree limb lying in the road (which I failed to see), the other due to a thorn. Both flats were on the front tire. Most of the roads I ride are relatively smooth with very few potholes.
> 
> ...


I am surprised to see this, but I have gotten significantly better mileage with the GP4000S than with GP4000. I always got the "all black" GP4000 to get the best tread compound, but it seems the GP4000S gets much better mileage. I was getting around 3500 on a GP4000, and now seeing maybe 6000 or more (just one tire worn out so far) with the 4000S. YMMV


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

+1, high mileage and low flats, tops for me


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll mirror your report.. Out of 3 full sets of GP4000's I've gotten around 4500-5000 miles out of them. Great tires. Just wish they were a little cheaper!!


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I only run these tires on both my bikes. Once I see some real wear on the rear one I switch them around. Great ride quality and (knock) no flats all season.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

man, those numbers are crazy! I got 700 miles out of a gp4k on my back wheel, and the front is still going strong at about 1000+ or so. I just put a 4000s on my main road bike, hoping for better than 700 out of it!


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> I am surprised to see this, but I have gotten significantly better mileage with the GP4000S than with GP4000.


Tread thickness and weight varies a bit.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Crazy numbers*



tuffguy1500 said:


> man, those numbers are crazy! I got 700 miles out of a gp4k on my back wheel, and the front is still going strong at about 1000+ or so. I just put a 4000s on my main road bike, hoping for better than 700 out of it!


Are you saying that you wore out a GP4000S rear tire in 700 miles? If so, I would say that is a crazy number. Details?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

tuffguy1500 said:


> I got 700 miles out of a gp4k on my back wheel...


Now that's a crazy number! Something is weird; excessive braking/skidding the rear wheel, defective tire, doing burnouts/donuts, you weight 500 lbs...?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been bad about keeping track of my mileage on tires, but have been getting great results with GP 4000s and 4 Seasons on my commuter and road bikes. I rarely ever get flats, which is a big deal commuting because it sucks having to fix a tire at 6:30 am on a cold, dark morning.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Love my GP4000s, I run them on everything from my PT wheelset to my zipps. I usually get them to last just long enough until the next PBK or ribble sale (5-6kish).


----------



## Dubchedford (Nov 22, 2011)

I have nothing but good things to say about the GP4000s. I've been running them for two years now, and I've managed to convert some of my friends over as well. Great all around tire.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd say I get about 2000 miles out of mine. My roads probably aren't as nice, but I replace them mainly due to the tire getting real square. I usually have plenty of tread though.


----------



## grashoverride (Jun 1, 2009)

I get about 5000 miles from a set, I usually switch front and rear at 2000 miles. And I weigh ~200lbs. In my country there are lots of bad roads so they don't see any good. Currently I am using some Bontrager R3, that are also nice and came with my new Madone, but I already have a new set of GP4kS waiting their turn


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

For a good comparison, it helps to know rider weight, and terrain, hilly or flat.

Those miles have my Carbons beat. At PBK prices, the mileage/dollar may be as good or better, not the case in the past.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been averaging about 4K miles on a set of 4000S tires. The ride is not as plush and supple as with Vredestein Tri-Comp, Vittoria Cx, or Michelin Pro3 Race, but more durable and puncture resistant.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I only get a 2500 or so out of the rear on a 4000s - BUT - that is because all my rides are very steep. AND - I toss them when I can still see the wear indicators faintly. Maybe that's why I've had 2 flats in 6 years on the 4000s. I'm about to switch, however. I love the 4000s, but I'm longing for a bit more supple ride. I have a pair of Open Corsa EVO CXs sitting around and also would like to give the new Pro 4 or Pro 4 comp a shot.


----------



## ilike3bikes (Feb 22, 2011)

*My Existential encounter with 4000S*

I have had at least 3 sets of the 4000S tires. I don't think I have ever got to the 3,000 mile mark. At that point, the tread on the tires looks good, no flat wear spots. But, the sidewalls start stringing. I have wondered if that is a major problem? Should I just keep riding them? Where do you buy your tires? Do you think the internet 4000S were produced with the same quality control standards? The price on these tires is getting to be a problem for me. I will likely go with a different tire if for no other reason than to get a better price.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Im sorta looking forward to my current tires to wearing out (Maxxis Detonators) so i can give these 4000Ss a shot.....


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stringing you on*



ilike3bikes said:


> I have had at least 3 sets of the 4000S tires. I don't think I have ever got to the 3,000 mile mark. At that point, the tread on the tires looks good, no flat wear spots. But, the sidewalls start stringing. I have wondered if that is a major problem? Should I just keep riding them? Where do you buy your tires? Do you think the internet 4000S were produced with the same quality control standards? The price on these tires is getting to be a problem for me. I will likely go with a different tire if for no other reason than to get a better price.


The sideall thread strings are coming from the "ends" of the casing near the bead. No problems will result from this.

If you can get some friends together and live in North America, LaBicicletta has a "club price" when you buy 10 tires.

Continental is Continental. There is no such thing as an "Internet Continenal" tire.


----------



## wjb (Oct 3, 2011)

Roads near me tend to be full of potholes. Would this be a good choice or should I look for something tougher. Recommendations? Looking for something lighter than the stock Bontrager r1 but still with decent flat protection


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> Im sorta looking forward to my current tires to wearing out (Maxxis Detonators) so i can give these 4000Ss a shot.....


I have some Detonators (great name for a tire!) and they simply won't wear out, even though I put them on my trainer bike. Pretty good for some tires I picked up for around $10 ea.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

jmoryl said:


> I have some Detonators (great name for a tire!) and they simply won't wear out, even though I put them on my trainer bike. Pretty good for some tires I picked up for around $10 ea.


Ive been reading some reviews on them here on the web and they generally seem to be positive.......After the initial wear it seems like theyre holding up pretty well. So far so good for me. 

On a side note I bought a pair of Schwalbe Duranos on ebay for $50 shipped so it might be awhile til i get to try out these contis.

I feel like i could get by with cheaper options but the way people talk about these contis makes me curious....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I got about 35 miles per tire.
I had really good luck with a set of GP4000(no s) so I bought 3 of the one with the S thinking they'd be about the same.
Three rides resulted in 3 tires being thrown away due to side wall cuts to bad to fix. I assume I got three defects because I've never cut a side wall that bad on these roads with other tires and the odds of going 3 for three are to long to think it was just bad luck.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I got about 35 miles per tire.
> I had really good luck with a set of GP4000(no s) so I bought 3 of the one with the S thinking they'd be about the same.
> Three rides resulted in 3 tires being thrown away due to side wall cuts to bad to fix. I assume I got three defects because I've never cut a side wall that bad on these roads with other tires and the odds of going 3 for three are to long to think it was just bad luck.


You didnt try to contact Conti about them? 

I figure with as expensive as they are they'd warranty them or something....


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

wjb said:


> Roads near me tend to be full of potholes. Would this be a good choice or should I look for something tougher. Recommendations? Looking for something lighter than the stock Bontrager r1 but still with decent flat protection


The Schwalbe Duranos i recently bought tend to get good reviews for flat protection and the weight is decent (235 grams).


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Stringing*

I just replaced a pair of 4000S that had been stringing badly. The string gets into the gears, and when you pull or cut the string, it sheds even worse. Also, the rubber looked dry and cracked. The tread was still plenty thick though. I've stuck with this line of tires for many years since I had much worse luck with the few other brands I tried. Western Bikeworks often has sales that beat brick-and-mortar stores by a huge margin.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

is cracking of the tyres okay? because my tyres are about 2k KM but the tye has crack marks


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I know how some of you like Conti tires, Bonktown has the GP4000 on sale for $24 with 15 minutes left as of 10:20 EST


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I set my fiancee's commuter up with a set of the yellow 4000 a year ago, and she's only had one flat (the slime tubes sealed it up when re-inflated). I rode her bike a few weeks ago, and couldn't believe the ride quality- very supple, great feedback, and awesome traction, even with those thick tubes, compared to the easily-flated Pro 3 Michelins I currently ride. I am making the switch before next season! Glad to see all the positive responses to them here.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Newnan3 said:


> You didnt try to contact Conti about them?
> 
> I figure with as expensive as they are they'd warranty them or something....



no, probably should have now that you mention it.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Cracking and stringing*



Skimmy said:


> I just replaced a pair of 4000S that had been stringing badly. The string gets into the gears, and when you pull or cut the string, it sheds even worse. Also, the rubber looked dry and cracked. The tread was still plenty thick though. I've stuck with this line of tires for many years since I had much worse luck with the few other brands I tried. Western Bikeworks often has sales that beat brick-and-mortar stores by a huge margin.


It sounds like your tires are aging out rather than wearing out. How old were they? Did you leave the bike parked in the sun? You can snip off the strings with nail clippers if you're getting additional problems when you pull the strings off. That said I've never had much on an issue with that. My wife and I together put about 17,000 road miles per year on GP4000s tires with few issues.


----------

